# where to find pics of paint codes?



## scirockin (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm trying to find good pics of paint codes, 
specifically, L20A, a 1975 scirocco color. 
any tips on where to look? I've tried searching but gave up in frustration. 
hoping to get a shortcut here.
thanks.


----------



## at4gli (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: where to find pics of paint codes? (scirockin)*

Try paintscratch.com,
they have a ton with the factory codes and all.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: where to find pics of paint codes? (at4gli)*

I looked it up on paintsratch.com... its called chrome yellow. Check the site out, you can find most paint codes/ colors there.
A quick search on google came up with this pic. Hope this helps.


----------



## scirockin (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: where to find pics of paint codes? (Kierowca)*

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: where to find pics of paint codes? (scirockin)*

I have used this link with great succes:
http://www.gti16v.org/vwcolors.htm#vwcolors


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: where to find pics of paint codes? (at4gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at4gli* »_Try paintscratch.com,
they have a ton with the factory codes and all.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for a great new resource!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

